# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة للدكتورة شيماء عطا الله وأعضاء منتداها الكرام  بقرب حلول شهر رمضان ا

## هيثم الفقى

*نهنىء الدكتورة شيماء عطا الله والأستاذ الدكتور غنام محمد غنام وأعضاء المنتدى الكرام بقرب حلول شهر رمضان المعظم أعاده الله عليكم جميعا باليمن والبركات* *وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صيامنا وقيامنا وأعتقنا جميعا من النار ورفع درجتنا عنده فى عليين.*

----------


## أم خطاب

[align=center] 







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رمضان مبارك للجميع واعاده الله علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالف خير

اللهم عده علينا ايام كثيرة وجعلنا به من المغفورين ومن الذي استجبت لهم امين


[IMG]http://img205.imageshack****/img205/8743/b852594e281zb6.jpg[/IMG]

















يعز علينا كنا قد قدمنا على عمرة في او اخر رمضان لكن للاسف مجلس الوزراء منع العمرة لهذه السنة في رمضان للعراقين

اللهم اكتبها لنا بعزتك وبجلالك يامقتدر ياكريم وان كان احد من عبيدك غلق وضيق علينا فافتحها من عندك بقدرتك وقوتك امين 

























[IMG]http://img205.imageshack****/img205/8743/b852594e281zb6.jpg[/IMG]
















[/align]

----------


## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

نهنئ العالم الاسلامي والعربي بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك جعله الله تعالى شهر خير وبركة على المسلمين عامة والعراقين خاصة واعاده الله علينا بتحرير بلدنا من المحتلين وطرد الفرس المستعمرين

----------


## Hajer

مبارك علينا وعليكم الشهر
جعلنا الله من عتقاءه من النار
وكل سنه والجميع بألف صحه وسلامه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سعيدين برؤيتك Hajer :Smile:

----------

